# Cowbar at staithes are trying to ban camping again



## prioryi (Jan 5, 2022)

Cowbar Open Space PSPO Consultation
					

Consultation on the council’s proposals to prohibit antisocial behaviour and nuisance and camping on open space at Cowbar.




					www.redcar-cleveland.gov.uk


----------



## number14 (Jan 5, 2022)

Well, I don't know the area or the issues but, sadly, judging by the aggressive tone of the wording, they have already made up their minds and this is just a box ticking exercise.


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2022)

Looking at the pic's there's mostly cars so very likely are sh++ing in the bushes I wonder how much the 2 local campsites are involved


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2022)

May be illegal to camp overnight but not to stop and rest, rule 91 highway code.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jan 5, 2022)

You do have to wonder as to how this ever got blamed on motorhomes.  I'm sure that everyone in this country that has travelled to the seaside or countryside has been caught short.  It would make sense to encourage everyone to carry a small spade.  I hate to think how many defecate on a crowed beach in the sea.
Burying your waste of any kind at the beach is definitely a Big NO.  Though human waste with no plastics isn't a problem in the countryside as long as it's well buried.  A word of warning, if the digging is too easy, move to another spot.


----------



## thesTig (Jan 5, 2022)

Local incomers to Staithes are mainly behind this. Don't like seeing anything but the view they think they've paid for from their 2nd or 3rd (or holiday-let) home.
Still, have completed the survey for what it's worth. Doesn't take long. Obvious answers, with one section to put a good reasoned argument.


----------



## groyne (Jan 5, 2022)

As a local I've just filled in the very biased survey. I'm not a happy bunny.
I understand about parking along the lane, it's single track with passing places, and pitching tents on the areas outlined, stopping it I can agree with. But to include the carpark, and want a blanket ban is wrong.
And wanting to use the Anti-social Behaviour, Crime and Policing Act 2014 is like using a Sledge hammer to crack a Walnut. As was said at the time, the 2014 act would be abused and used as an easy way for those in power to get rid of minor problems.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Simple thing is to put double yellow lines where others cannot pass, but leave other parts for folk resting, as for folk doing a shiscabab outside, well apart from against the law you could be stung by a nettle.


----------



## r4dent (Jan 5, 2022)

I have completed the survey which is the most biased survey I have ever seen.
I think whoever complied it was inspired by Sir Humprey's "what answer do you want?" speech abut surveys.

I have also submitted an FOI request for quantification of the "significant volume of complaints" .
The FOI section of the councils web site is currently not working.
You can email a free form FOI to any member of employee of the council. Templates are all over the net.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 5, 2022)

Can understand the no parking rule along the road as it isn't suitable for parking big vehicles, but as previously stated, not a good argument for the carpark as well. Used it many times never seen anyone crapping outside, or abusing other people either. I can only assume the people being 'abused' are the moaners that seem to think these areas are part of their own property.
To be fair, I have never seen as many vehicles there as in the photo that accompanied the article....


----------



## groyne (Jan 5, 2022)

The complaints.

Numerous vehicles including camper vans parked during day and
overnight in passing places, and on verges and grassland at Cowbar
- during August 2021 305 cars (up to 22 on any one day), 120 vans (up
to 15 any one day), and 57 camper vans (up to 13 any one day)
stopped or stayed at Cowbar across 22 days of the month
 Fly-tipping and littering
 Campers urinating and defecating in public
 Campers depositing human waste
 Campers depositing chemical waste and “grey water” inappropriately
 Campers sleeping overnight in tents on grassland at Cowbar
 Verbal abuse and threatening behaviour from campers and visitors toward
residents using this public space
- Six incidents of verbal abuse and threats reported to council 17 August-
13 October 2021
 Damage to habitats
A total of 35 incidents, specifically mentioning overnight campers, were reported
to Cleveland police during the 12-month period ending 30 June 2021, and these
are summarised below:
 29 reports concerned people staying overnight (in camper vans): 25 of
these reports were recorded as breaches of COVID restrictions, and these
reported incidents mostly occurred during the period November 2020-April
2021.
 Five reports concerned parking obstructions: three of these reports were
recorded as breaches of COVID restrictions.
 One report concerned people in a motor home ripping fencing down and
building a bonfire.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

Just done survey.

In my six years Motorhoming, I have been told to F off twice, had damage done to my van once, (vandalised mirror),water bombed once, had car horns tooted at us countless times whilst parked up,  and threatened damage to our van if we  remained, which we did, and no damage was done.
In return, I have never verbally or physically abused anyone, (and I have never witnessed any other van owner behaving that way), I have never left any waste of any kind, I have always tried to be considerate as to were we park, picked up mess left by others, paid all my taxes etc.

And do you what, I reckon I speak for 99% of the posters on here, and the vast majority of Motorhome owners in general. Quite frankly that poster is a disgrace, who ever put it up needs sorting out, and when did wild camping become illegal.


----------



## r4dent (Jan 5, 2022)

groyne said:


> The complaints.
> 
> Numerous vehicles including camper vans parked during day and
> overnight in passing places, and on verges and grassland at Cowbar
> ...



Yes I read that bit too. BUT the use the word "report" in this document and the word "complaint" in the summary of what has been hapening.  My FIO request only asks about formal complaints (small but significant difference). I also have asked for information about the number of individuals and addresses raising these complaints. Also the figures they quoted above relate to different date envelopes (presumably to help present a worse case scenario.  Last time I did this (not Cowbar) the response was that during a 12 month period there had been 5 formal complaints from 2 individuals. I emailed the FOI response to every Councillor, together with the  exaggerated description contained in the paper being put before council. The paper was withdrawn.  All I want is some objective figures. My follow up FOI (if appropraite) will seek information about motorhome / campervan involvement.    If some one else wants to do that now I will gladly post a form of words for them to base a request on.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> In my six years Motorhoming, I have been told to F off twice, had damage done to my van once, (vandalised mirror),water bombed once, had car horns tooted at us countless times whilst parked up,  and threatened damage to our van if we  remained, which we did, and no damage was done.
> In return, I have never verbally or physically abused anyone, (and I have never witnessed any other van owner behaving that way), I have never left any waste of any kind, I have always tried to be considerate as to were we park, picked up mess left by others, paid all my taxes etc.
> 
> And do you what, I reckon I speak for 99% of the posters on here, and the vast majority of Motorhome owners in general. Quite frankly that poster is a disgrace, who ever put it up needs sorting out, and when did wild camping become illegal.


Just for starters in England.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Just for starters in England.View attachment 104777


Did they have motorhomes in1824 Trev


----------



## winks (Jan 5, 2022)

Filled in the survey but I think this is another example of the authorities being late to the party. They should have been acting two years ago. Not surprised these local government leviathans take such a long time to act.

Cheers

H


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 5, 2022)

Completed.   I believe the council has decided and the survey is simply to give it a semblance of democratic authority.   It's not much of a choice of answers to the questions, is it?   _Do you want the council to take powers to stop people defecating in public?   Yes, No, Don't know_.   The problem being that you don't want people to defecate in public, so _no _and _don't know_ are not much of an option.

The proper answer is  You already have such powers - use them,

Edit:   I have sent the council two FoI Requests.  With thanks to Groyne and R4Dent not wishing to stand on their toes.

_I wish to see, in electronic form, details of all complaints recorded by the council during the the period 1st January 2020 to date , regarding motorhomes and campervans parking up overnight or for a few days along Cowbar Lane and on the adjacent grassland..

I realise that you must redact personal information of complainants._

and

_Please see this extract from a council publication:






I wish to see in electronic form all documentation in the council’s possession confirming that “wild camping here”, however defined, is illegal._


----------



## groyne (Jan 5, 2022)

I totally agree with you R4dent, who ever put up this survey has made a lot of spurious claims.  A £1 to a pinch of sh1t it's one or 2 local bizzy bodies making all the complaints.
I hope your freedom of imformation request is successful.

 I walk past another wild camping spot in R&C regularly.  It usually has 2 or 3 vans in most nights, and I have yet to see any signs of black waste, or rubbish that could only be associated with motorhomers.
Maccy D wrappers, Pizza boxes and beer cans etc, now that's a different matter.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

It’s the same old same old.
Apparently Cal Mac are transporting to many motorhomes to the islands, and to control numbers have doubled the fares for vans over 6M. Yet the data I posted on here showed that in summer only 3% of the vehicles are motorhomes, in winter it’s less than 1%. I have never seen more motorhomes than cars anywhere. In this months MMM an owner was told by a local that there are to many motorhomes in the carpark. The carpark takes 300, it was two thirds full. He looked around and there was only one other Motorhome. As for the usual anecdotal nonsense about dumping chemical waste, being abusive to locals, etc  well I have no doubt it’s either completely untrue, or conveniently exaggerated. This is no more than nimbyism of the worse kind, supported by anecdotal unverified, spurious rubbish by people who are leading boring lives, with nothing better to do with their time.
I noted from the survey that tents got a mention, well therein  lies the biggest problem, if it’s anything like up here.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> It’s the same old same old.
> Apparently Cal Mac are transporting to many motorhomes to the islands, and to control numbers have doubled the fares for vans over 6M. Yet the data I posted on here showed that in summer only 3% of the vehicles are motorhomes, in winter it’s less than 1%. I have never seen more motorhomes than cars anywhere. In this months MMM an owner was told by a local that there are to many motorhomes in the carpark. The carpark takes 300, it was two thirds full. He looked around and there was only one other Motorhome. As for the usual anecdotal nonsense about dumping chemical waste, being abusive to locals, etc  well I have no doubt it’s either completely untrue, or conveniently exaggerated. This is no more than nimbyism of the worse kind, supported by anecdotal unverified, spurious rubbish by people who are leading boring lives, with nothing better to do with their time.


Some big words there my English teacher did not know.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Just done survey.
> 
> In my six years Motorhoming, I have been told to F off twice, had damage done to my van once, (vandalised mirror),water bombed once, had car horns tooted at us countless times whilst parked up,  and threatened damage to our van if we  remained, which we did, and no damage was done.
> In return, I have never verbally or physically abused anyone, (and I have never witnessed any other van owner behaving that way), I have never left any waste of any kind, I have always tried to be considerate as to were we park, picked up mess left by others, paid all my taxes etc.
> ...


I gotta say, in all my time both with my bus, & on the many occasions I used to go off on my bike with just my tent & doss bag, I have never been threatened or abused in any way that I can remember.
Neither have I ever shat anywhere unsuitable, or dropped a single piece of litter. Just seems to me the local busybodies want it all for themselves as usual, & possibly enflame the situation to the point where they become the target of abuse. Live & let live has always been my way, long as peoples behaviour doesn't impact on me, I don't impact on them.....


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2022)

At the end of the day, if people don't want you there - or are just simply jealous, it doesn't matter how well we behave, they will simply make stuff up.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

Robmac said:


> At the end of the day, if people don't want you there - or are just simply jealous, it doesn't matter how well we behave, they will simply make stuff up.


Exactly.
If I wasn’t me, I would be jealous of me as well Rob.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Exactly.
> If I wasn’t me, I would be jealous of me as well Rob.



I'm jealous of me Bill.

I've got fabulous wealth, the body of an athlete, the looks of Adonis, a glorious shock of platinum hair, a fantastically vivid imagination......


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I'm jealous of me Bill.
> 
> I've got fabulous wealth, the body of an athlete, the looks of Adonis, a glorious shock of platinum hair, a fantastically vivid imagination......


Well the last bits right


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 5, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Just for starters in England.View attachment 104777



That's not correct. The Vagrancy Act of 1935 (clicky link) amends the Vagrancy Act of 1824 and clarifies that people sleeping in vehicles with which they travel are not vagabonds. For example, section 1(4) states: "_The reference in the said enactment to a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon shall not be deemed to include a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon with or in which he travels._" Hence the Vagrancy Act of 1824 cannot be cited as a reason for motorhome wild camping being illegal.


----------



## Boris7 (Jan 5, 2022)

I’ve spent the last 18 days in my holiday home in Scotland (tummel valley) obviously Im a wild camper and love it, but there were loads of vans wild camping in the Glen and most were absolutely fine, but one or two just overstep the mark, and unfortunately we all get judged by them I’m afraid.

One MotorHome parked on our drive, now I understand his mistake it’s a long drive and looks like it goes nowhere. When I knocked on his door he was polite and apologetic, I asked he move over a few feet and to leave when he was ready I also explained that if he went further down the drive he’d get better views and not be in the way, but asked he didn’t tell the world and all fine.

But that’s not what SOME locals experience, and in rural communities outsiders upsetting a few locals soon gets taken out of context, and the locals club together which is wrong, but not completely hard to understand sometimes.  

I’ve been to Cowbar at Staines once in a MH and didn’t see any issues, but it was out of season.
​


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> That's not correct. The Vagrancy Act of 1935 (clicky link) amends the Vagrancy Act of 1824 and clarifies that people sleeping in vehicles with which they travel are not vagabonds. For example, section 1(4) states: "_The reference in the said enactment to a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon shall not be deemed to include a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon with or in which he travels._" Hence the Vagrancy Act of 1824 cannot be cited as a reason for motorhome wild camping being illegal.


It’s just Trev being funny Geoff, he's Irish, he can’t help himself.


----------



## Boris7 (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> It’s just Trev being funny Geoff, he's Irish, he can’t help himself.


That explains a lot


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> It’s just Trev being funny Geoff, he's Irish, he can’t help himself.


Maybe so, but I've lost count of the times people have cited the 1824 Act as a reason for authorities to deem wild camping to be illegal. Even the 1960 Caravan Sites Planning Act doesn't make wild camping illegal. It makes it unlawful for land owners to allow their land to be used as an unlicensed caravan site, but that is subtly different. The latest 'bill' makes it an offence not to move on as soon as reasonably possible when a land owner or police officer requires you to do so, or to return within a certain period, but it's still not an offence to wild camp up to that point.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 5, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> That explains a lot


This place would not be the same without him.


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 7, 2022)

On the subject of wild camping in motorhomes, the Black Belt Barrister has just weighed in on YouTube. AFAICT, he's potentially misrepresented the situation re. the new bill, but the rest of it seems sound:


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2022)

GreggBear said:


> I gotta say, in all my time both with my bus, & on the many occasions I used to go off on my bike with just my tent & doss bag, I have never been threatened or abused in any way that I can remember.
> Neither have I ever shat anywhere unsuitable, or dropped a single piece of litter. Just seems to me the local busybodies want it all for themselves as usual, & possibly enflame the situation to the point where they become the target of abuse. Live & let live has always been my way, long as peoples behaviour doesn't impact on me, I don't impact on them.....



I agree about the busybodies but I've had another thought about why they may be complaining. Over the last two years there seems to have been a run on townies buying in the countryside. If they are renting out these places due to staycations , they need to ensure that their guests have plenty room to park,,,,,sometimes incomers can be more zealous than locals, who are used to it.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 8, 2022)

Fair comment, but don't see why everyone should have to change their habits just to appease the incoming money people, but that seems to be the usual way....


----------



## peter palance (Jan 8, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Simple thing is to put double yellow lines where others cannot pass, but leave other parts for folk resting, as for folk doing a shiscabab outside, well apart from against the law you could be stung by a nettle.


like it or not you could get a tanned as-an-is. bums stay clear. springs to life. or .one up on you trevs peace and love, ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Jan 8, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> It’s the same old same old.
> Apparently Cal Mac are transporting to many motorhomes to the islands, and to control numbers have doubled the fares for vans over 6M. Yet the data I posted on here showed that in summer only 3% of the vehicles are motorhomes, in winter it’s less than 1%. I have never seen more motorhomes than cars anywhere. In this months MMM an owner was told by a local that there are to many motorhomes in the carpark. The carpark takes 300, it was two thirds full. He looked around and there was only one other Motorhome. As for the usual anecdotal nonsense about dumping chemical waste, being abusive to locals, etc  well I have no doubt it’s either completely untrue, or conveniently exaggerated. This is no more than nimbyism of the worse kind, supported by anecdotal unverified, spurious rubbish by people who are leading boring lives, with nothing better to do with their time.
> I noted from the survey that tents got a mention, well therein  lies the biggest problem, if it’s anything like up here.


praise the lord, what tents, oh no.let there be a peace for me. for my 7.5 mtr m.h. ok.pj.


----------



## number14 (Jan 18, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> That's not correct. The Vagrancy Act of 1935 (clicky link) amends the Vagrancy Act of 1824 and clarifies that people sleeping in vehicles with which they travel are not vagabonds. For example, section 1(4) states: "_The reference in the said enactment to a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon shall not be deemed to include a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon with or in which he travels._" Hence the Vagrancy Act of 1824 cannot be cited as a reason for motorhome wild camping being illegal.


Not done and dusted yet but it looks as if the Vagrancy Act 1824 is in line to be repealed. 








						Crime bill: Lords defeats for government's protest clamp-down plans
					

Peers vote against plans to clamp down on noisy protests and in favour of making misogyny a hate crime.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2022)

Time folk stood up and be counted as a free nation, remember what our for fathers fought for last time round.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 20, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I'm jealous of me Bill.
> 
> I've got fabulous wealth, the body of an athlete, the looks of Adonis, a glorious shock of platinum hair, a fantastically vivid imagination......


sorry how old are you. ov-us- ley , not past your best . okpj. stay safe


----------



## Robmac (Jan 20, 2022)

peter palance said:


> sorry how old are you. ov-us- ley , not past your best . okpj. stay safe



PJ, you have to consider the following;

Athlete - 


Lord Adonis - 

Platinum hair -


----------



## peter palance (Jan 21, 2022)

Robmac said:


> PJ, you have to consider the following;
> 
> Athlete - View attachment 105241
> 
> ...


like it here and hair, keep it up. your hair i me-en. higher low-er,and keep it on, my be a wig,or top piece, please dont let fly. ok.pj. il-remerber u


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 21, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> Well get used to it, the new criminal justice bill will effectively make wild camping a criminal offence in a lot of cases. I know a lot of people keep saying it won’t affect them but I think it probably will. Never mind, laws are there for breaking, hey ho


AFAICT, conditions for the offence are only satisfied if those wild camping do not leave as soon as practicable when ordered to do so by the land owner or a police officer; or having been previously so ordered, return within a certain period. There is also a requirement that "significant damage and/or distress" has or is likely to occur. The current draft of the bill can be downloaded at https://bills.parliament.uk/publications/44739/documents/1259 and the relevant section starts at the bottom of printed page 76.
So, those who currently take nothing but memories, leave nothing but tyre prints, and move when a land owners asks them to are not going to be affected. For that, there is a possibility that the ability to move people on without having to obtain a court order might make land owners and local authorities less inclined to spend money on height barriers -- allowing us to use car parks during the day even if overnighting is banned.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> AFAICT, conditions for the offence are only satisfied if those wild camping do not leave as soon as practicable when ordered to do so by the land owner or a police officer; or having been previously so ordered, return within a certain period. There is also a requirement that "significant damage and/or distress" has or is likely to occur. The current draft of the bill can be downloaded at https://bills.parliament.uk/publications/44739/documents/1259 and the relevant section starts at the bottom of printed page 76.
> So, those who currently take nothing but memories, leave nothing but tyre prints, and move when a land owners asks them to are not going to be affected. For that, there is a possibility that the ability to move people on without having to obtain a court order might make land owners and local authorities less inclined to spend money on height barriers -- allowing us to use car parks during the day even if overnighting is banned.



I've been saying that all along


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 24, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> AFAICT, conditions for the offence are only satisfied if those wild camping do not leave as soon as practicable when ordered to do so by the land owner or a police officer; or having been previously so ordered, return within a certain period. There is also a requirement that "significant damage and/or distress" has or is likely to occur. The current draft of the bill can be downloaded at https://bills.parliament.uk/publications/44739/documents/1259 and the relevant section starts at the bottom of printed page 76.
> So, those who currently take nothing but memories, leave nothing but tyre prints, and move when a land owners asks them to are not going to be affected. For that, there is a possibility that the ability to move people on without having to obtain a court order might make land owners and local authorities less inclined to spend money on height barriers -- allowing us to use car parks during the day even if overnighting is banned.


Must have been very controversial as my post has been removed


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 24, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> Must have been very controversial as my post has been removed


FWIW, on taking another look, I suspect that the first and last phrases in your post might be taken the wrong way. Unfortunately, your post lives on as a quote in my response and the system no longer allows me to edit my response to remove those phrases. So it'll be up to an admin to carry out that edit if required...


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 24, 2022)

No worries, my opinions remain my opinions if liked or not


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 25, 2022)

Article today on BBC northeast news regarding wildcamping etc at Cowbar.
The usual, motorhomes getting all the blame. Mind you going off the images shown I wouldn’t stopover there, loads of motorhomes and campers parked up nose to tail. There was also a large frame tent shown in the article.
Apparently roadside campers are on occasions rude, aggressive and often behave appallingly. A local resident was interviewed stating motorhomes dump their human waste, rubbish etc along the pathway. Also residents say people park up for days on end leaving their vehicles and spending the day in Staithes.
The article will probably be on again tonight for anyone in northeast England who wishes to watch it.


----------



## maingate (Jan 25, 2022)

Should also be available to anyone with Satellite reception.


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 26, 2022)

Obanboy666 said:


> Article today on BBC northeast news regarding wildcamping etc at Cowbar.
> The usual, motorhomes getting all the blame. Mind you going off the images shown I wouldn’t stopover there, loads of motorhomes and campers parked up nose to tail. There was also a large frame tent shown in the article.
> Apparently roadside campers are on occasions rude, aggressive and often behave appallingly. A local resident was interviewed stating motorhomes dump their human waste, rubbish etc along the pathway. Also residents say people park up for days on end leaving their vehicles and spending the day in Staithes.
> The article will probably be on again tonight for anyone in northeast England who wishes to watch it.


13mins into this clip:









						BBC One - Look North (North East and Cumbria), Evening News, 25/01/2022
					

The latest news, sport and weather for the North East and Cumbria.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 26, 2022)

Can't open the link as it requires me to sign in.....


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 26, 2022)

One local resident hit the nail on the head IMO -- the council are trying to prevent people from parking for free and so they've modified the verge on the approach road so that people can't park there and have to use the main car park, with charges to be introduced; and the locals aren't happy that something they've enjoyed for years has been taken away. However, while I can understand issues with those in day vans, I still can't see why motorhomers with full facilities and space to store their own rubbish would even consider littering the environment or dumping 'human waste' next to where they're parked up...


----------



## maingate (Jan 26, 2022)

As expected, one 'local' resident who opposed campers had an accent that was more Home Counties than Yorkshire. These refugees from the South cause trouble wherever they go. 

A 'local' with a local accent was the one who disagreed with what the Council were doing re parking on the verges.


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 26, 2022)

GreggBear said:


> Can't open the link as it requires me to sign in.....


You don‘t watch Beeb’s iPlayer then? Probably all the better for it...


----------



## groyne (Jan 26, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> One local resident hit the nail on the head IMO -- the council are trying to prevent people from parking for free and so they've modified the verge on the approach road so that people can't park there and have to use the main car park, with charges to be introduced; and the locals aren't happy that something they've enjoyed for years has been taken away.



It'll pee off the local farmers, cause they hold ploughing competions in the adjacent field. Surfers and anglers won't be very happy either.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2022)

Whatever the right and wrongs we are likely not to stay in such places !
Too many others
Maybe aggro and a summons (which could be defeated)
Simply not comfortable (for us) and so nogo (well NoStay).
The same is for places like Mayfield (KelsoWe also stayed near Pontypool in what seemed good at 4pm.
Later several boy racer type care pulled up and we suspected drug dealing/consumption
Not problems but as i say "uncomfortable"
To be fair in now 9 years (-1 ..covid) of mainly wild camping we have had very few problems
Namur Citadel and Dinant and Boblingen come to mind
Some other places not that nice but Hey Ho


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2022)

groyne said:


> It'll pee off the local farmers, cause they hold ploughing competions in the adjacent field. Surfers and anglers won't be very happy either.


Never knew you could surf or fish in a field, will look into that.


----------



## groyne (Jan 27, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Never knew you could surf or fish in a field, will look into that.



You probably can't ( unless there's a lake with a wave machine in the field).  But the surfers and anglers do like to watch the farmers ploughing.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 30, 2022)

maingate said:


> As expected, one 'local' resident who opposed campers had an accent that was more Home Counties than Yorkshire. These refugees from the South cause trouble wherever they go.
> 
> A 'local' with a local accent was the one who disagreed with what the Council were doing re parking on the verges.


Just had the same report on look north.
Your right about the "local" being an incomer. Looking at the ploughed up verges, they won't need any parking orders....all parking has gone.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 30, 2022)

yorkslass said:


> Just had the same report on look north.
> Your right about the "local" being an incomer. Looking at the ploughed up verges, they won't need any parking orders....all parking has gone.


Just viewed that report.

I don't believe the claims about human waste and rubbish emanating from motorhomes and campers. From the emotive descriptions given it sounds like most were doing this which is ridiculous.

As you say the banked up verges are all that is needed to stop use; however the car park is small and local residents will also be affected.

There is a layby just off the main road which is perfectly feasible if visiting the village. It's just a bit further to walk.


----------

